# What are some clip type guns from the 1980's



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

When i was a kid my friend bought a few guns from another friend of ours his dad died and he wasnt into guns. I remember they had clips but i cant remember much else about them.

What were some of the popular guns from the 80s that used clips? Im thinking they are 1911's but im not for sure. I think they were 9mm but im not for sure on that either. I know they wernt revolvers though.

His dad took them away as soon as he seen em and locked em up. Im wondering if now they would be worth a little more if they still function.

Just a few names or types would be good enough for me to search see if any ring a bell.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For "clip type gun" substitute _semi-automatic_.

There are hundreds of them. Maybe thousands.
If it was a 1911, it more probably wasn't a 9mm. Most 1911s are .45 ACP caliber, but a few were 9mms.
Walther? Colt? Smith & Wesson? Glock? SIG? Makarov? Tokarev? FEG? Le Français? Star? Llama? Browning? Sauer? Frommer? (Am I ringing any bells?)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Or, "magazine" type firearm.....


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes im sorry a magazine, im still a n00b and i dont know all the lingo and terms yet. I didnt realize there were so many back then. I need to do more reading i guess.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I ever get in a shootout (god forbid) and ask someone to throw me a clip, I hope they don't get all snoody on me and say "you mean a magazine?" 

lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Or throw you a paperclip. :mrgreen:

In _Horsefeathers_:
Marguerite Dumont (floundering in the water)-"Throw me a lifesaver!"
Groucho (on land, pulling a roll of candy from his pocket)-"What flavor?"


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fifth Element : Give me the gun scene funny  - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Fifth Element : Give me the gun scene funny  - YouTube


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Frogger (Oct 14, 2012)

I would substitute for magazine fed as a term. Ive seen some funky handguns around...


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is what ive always called a magazine









a GUN magazine. :/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but you _clip_ articles from them, right? :smt033


----------

